# New Event ideas (Poll)



## tx789 (Apr 29, 2011)

Choose what event you'd like to be offical. (It will be interesting).


----------



## Vinny (Apr 29, 2011)

I see no poll.


----------



## ianography (Apr 29, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I see no poll.


 
I think he's setting it up right now.


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 29, 2011)

Skewb yay


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 29, 2011)

The most reasonable of those choices imo is skewb.


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 29, 2011)

relays would be cool and the person who has the average of the 2-7 relay would be considered the "best" cuber in the world


----------



## Vinny (Apr 29, 2011)

RELAYRELAY!!


----------



## Dene (Apr 29, 2011)

Heli cube.


----------



## RaresB (Apr 29, 2011)

Relays would be cool and it would give that "ultimate title"
ninj'd by the nerd


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 29, 2011)

6x6x6 and 7x7x7 BLD! I guess time is a bit of an issue though...


----------



## Ltsurge (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey... 
we could do sort of like medleys 
maybe 3x3 4x4 pyraminx etc... 
or 
we could even make solving method races (i.e. petrus vs petrus roux vs roux cfop vs cfop) 
this might be hard though because some people use hybrids of two methods 
Just putting it out there...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

4x4 OH-Noone besides a few would actually be somewhat acceptable at this. Also no really good cubes for it. Also newbs would come in and take forever.
3x3 OH BLD-Just stupid idea.
Skewb-This is the least stupidest
6x6 BLD-Not many people have even 5bld'd successfully in comp..
7x7 BLD-Same as above.
360-I *guess*, but still stupid puzzle IMO
5x5 OH-Stupider than 4x4x4 OH
2x2 BLD-Not a bad idea, if averages were in it, than it'd be an ok idea. I'm "meh" about it.
relays (2x2-4x4,2x2-5x5.2x2-7x7)- Stupid. The person with best big cube skills would win. 2-5 Relay. Let's take me vs AvG. I'm going to make up some times for AvG for 2x2.
Me-2x2 is 5 seconds, 3x3= 13, 4x4, 1:02, 5x5x5 2:50 = 4:10 if I counted correctly
AvG = 2x2 is 6 seconds, 3x3= 21, 4x4 = 1:20, 5x5=2 minutes. 3:47 if I counted correctly. Perfect example.

Heli Cube-no idea what this is.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> 6x6 BLD-Not many people have even 5bld'd successfully in comp..
> 7x7 BLD-Same as above.
> 360-I *guess*, but still stupid puzzle IMO


 
6x6 BLD and 7x7 BLD for Mike and others that want to try
I hate 360 but there's that thread (should 360 be offical) most people don't.

This is a heli cube (heilcopter)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Heli Cube-no idea what this is.


 





The interesting question would be: Do we allow jumbling (in scrambling and/or solving)?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

tx789 said:


> 6x6 BLD and 7x7 BLD for Mike and others that want to try


And how many would that be? A number so small it'd be weird.


----------



## Engberg91 (Apr 29, 2011)

Skewb and Relays would been awesome.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 29, 2011)

Speed Blind should definitely be in there... (In my opinion) Not that I'm any good at it.
-.-


----------



## Xishem (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think that 6BLD or 7BLD would be present at any competitions except nationals, internationals, and any competition that Chris or Mike hosts.


----------



## Baian Liu (Apr 29, 2011)

Decathlon.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 29, 2011)

no 6x6 bld or 7x7 bld.
no 5x5 OH for sure and probably not 4x4 OH
2x2 bld would be good
skewb sounds good to me
3x3 OH BLD... is kinda weird... if that were added then they should add a lot of other mixtures
relay should be 2x2-5x5

this isnt on the list but some kind of team solve. like maybe a relay or a team solves two 3x3s


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

Skewb


----------



## emolover (Apr 29, 2011)

Relays because there sexy!


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 29, 2011)

skewb and relays would be awesome!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 29, 2011)

Xishem said:


> I don't think that 6BLD or 7BLD would be present at any competitions except nationals, internationals, and any competition that Chris or Mike hosts.


 
Or Mats Bergsten or István. I figure there are a total of four of us who are crazy enough to genuinely want this. Did I miss anyone? 

I would of course love them. I also recognize there's not a chance. I like to dream, but I'm also practical.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 29, 2011)

I would be interested in this in the future, but at the time, I am in no place of skill to attempt big cubes blind, but I am very interested in it for the future.


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 29, 2011)

To be honest only relays:

4x4 OH: OH sucks
3x3 OH BLD: Again OH sucks
Skewb: Skewb sucks
6x6 BLD: Hardly anyone will do it
7x7 BLD: Hardly anyone will do it 
5x5 OH: OH sucks
2x2 BLD: Some one could get a lucky one look solve and destroy lots of times
relays (2x2-4x4,2x2-5x5.2x2-7x7): Good idea


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

Many people can 1look 2x2 solves. Felix had a sub10 (lower than that but I don't want to overexaggerate) average with 2x2 BLD using normal solving. He'd +2 many (from what I heard) because he couldn't be bothered to figure out AUF, but it wouldn't really be BLD style.


----------



## Keroma12 (Apr 29, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> 2x2 BLD: Some one could get a lucky one look solve and destroy lots of times


 
Doesn't have to be best of 3 format, could be average of 5 or some other format that favours accuracy rather than speed.

How about 2x2x2 Multi-BLD? Could be interesting.


----------



## Blablabla (Apr 29, 2011)

2x2 BLD and skewb seem like the mos reasonable. OH BLD is just stupid.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 29, 2011)

Blablabla said:


> 2x2 BLD and skewb seem like the mos reasonable. OH BLD is just stupid.


 
Mike would do it(practice for his goal to do evry offical event BLD)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 29, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> To be honest only relays:
> 
> 4x4 OH: OH sucks
> 3x3 OH BLD: Again OH sucks
> ...


 
Your post basically just shouts out "I don't like solving Rubik's Cubes with one hand". Wow...


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 29, 2011)

Dene said:


> Heli cube.


 
and HOW did I know that I would see a post by you that said 'Heli cube"? Hahahaha


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 29, 2011)

Team BLD would be pretty awesome.


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 29, 2011)

What about Pyraminx Blind?

And what we really need to have is 7x7 blindfolded with feet.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 29, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> 7x7 blindfolded with feet.


 
No one would do that


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 29, 2011)

skewb and 2x3x3

edit - octahedron (not face turning) and I also like the sound of 2x2 multi bld.


----------



## CRO (Apr 29, 2011)

Skewb and mirror block


----------



## leonopulos1 (Apr 29, 2011)

lol nobody likes 360


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 29, 2011)

i voted 2x2 bld just cause every other choice was so gross.

skewb sucks.




RyanReese09 said:


> relays (2x2-4x4,2x2-5x5.2x2-7x7)- Stupid. *The person with best big cube skills would win.* 2-5 Relay. Let's take me vs AvG.* I'm going to make up some times for AvG for 2x2.*
> Me-2x2 is 5 seconds, 3x3= 13, 4x4, 1:02, 5x5x5 2:50 = 4:10 if I counted correctly
> AvG = 2x2 is 6 seconds, 3x3= 21, 4x4 = 1:20, 5x5=2 minutes. 3:47 if I counted correctly.* Perfect example.*



perfect example of what? You losing to someone faster?


----------



## tx789 (Apr 29, 2011)

leonopulos1 said:


> lol nobody likes 360


 
Very little people do. I hate 360


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 29, 2011)

I clicked skewb and relays but it only counted my skewb, can someone change it please


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 29, 2011)

I also think relays would be cool to have.


----------



## osrubikmo (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi, a few years ago I saw on the TV (before I can solve the cube) people solving the 3x3 with chopsticks. ¿Why isn't this a official event? I think it's fun


----------



## riffz (Apr 29, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> perfect example of what? You losing to someone faster?


 
No, he was demonstrating that a relay really isn't a good representation of someone's all around skill, because the impact that big cubes would have on your times is significantly higher than that of the smaller puzzles.


----------



## scylla (Apr 29, 2011)

team relay!


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm satisfied with the current events, I did not vote.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 29, 2011)

riffz said:


> No, he was demonstrating that a relay really isn't a good representation of someone's all around skill, because the impact that big cubes would have on your times is significantly higher than that of the smaller puzzles.


 
Exactly. You could have WR speeds on 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5. But if you're just average on 7x7 and 6x6, then someone who's slightly better than average on those two events would win. Makes no sense. Also, long running events are difficult. I have a hard enough time having to cut people who sign up for 4x4 with times of 6 minutes.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 29, 2011)

Skewb, and I don't even like skewb


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 29, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> perfect example of what? You losing to someone faster?


 
You obviously have no common sense.


riffz said:


> No, he was demonstrating that a relay really isn't a good representation of someone's all around skill, because the impact that big cubes would have on your times is significantly higher than that of the smaller puzzles.


 
This.


Bryan said:


> Exactly. You could have WR speeds on 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5. But if you're just average on 7x7 and 6x6, then someone who's slightly better than average on those two events would win. Makes no sense. Also, long running events are difficult. I have a hard enough time having to cut people who sign up for 4x4 with times of 6 minutes.


 
This.


----------



## Julian (Apr 29, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> Team BLD would be pretty awesome.


Did anyone ever figure out a way around the paper-blocking-the-caller issue?
Because I LOVE teamBLD


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that big cube BLD should definitely become official events.
They are prime examples of cube skills and mental ability.

I know:
-	It is time consuming
-	Only a few people can pull it off
-	Judges will be hard to find

But:
-	The people who can pull this off deserve an official ranking!
-	As an organizer you are not obliged to host all events: don’t like it? Don’t do it!
-	You can run it in parallel with other events ( Big BLD cubers can afford to miss a few other events)
-	Judges can roulate 
-	The “holding paper between cuber and cube “ is easy replaced by some short of shield so judging is less “physically demanding”


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 29, 2011)

They should have BLD for every cube that is currently in official competition. like 2x2, 6x6 and 7x7, sq1, and clock.


----------



## Macht Spiel (Apr 29, 2011)

Relays are interesting


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Apr 29, 2011)

A new event 2x2 fewest move average. I offer a lesson of the smallest cube. The heart of game cube


----------



## Shortey (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with guimond.


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

ya 2x2 FMC average or nothing


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 30, 2011)

Relays would essentially be won by people who are good at big cubes. 2x2 would be less than 2 percent of a 7x7 solve (given 4 seconds for 2x2 and 4 minutes for 7x7. I don't really see the point.


----------



## Erzz (Apr 30, 2011)

What if we did some multiplication/division of times to even it out?

Edit: For relay.
I voted for skewb, would have voted helicube too but I didn't see it. Different puzzles are good.

Edit2: Yeah that doesn't make sense, nevermind.


----------



## Kirjava (May 1, 2011)

relays sound silly

skewb please


----------



## tx789 (May 1, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> relays sound silly
> 
> skewb please


 
I know who won't like to have skewb. I never have tryed one


----------



## professoralpha7 (May 2, 2011)

2x2 OH definitely


----------



## MagicYio (May 4, 2011)

Mirror BLD. (and skewb)


----------



## Godmil (May 4, 2011)

What do most of these bring that is new or different?
I'd love mirror cubes to be official, but I understand that they're not different enough. So the only one I could vote for is Skewb even though I haven't tried one before, just cause it seems reasonable.


----------



## Owen (May 4, 2011)

Helicopter cube!


----------



## Riley (Jul 19, 2011)

*New Event Ideas*

I couldn't find a thread for this, so here I am.

I thought of a couple of event ideas, please tell me what you think, criticism is fine.

2x2 - One-handed (I don't see a problem here.)
2x2 - Blindfolded (I don't see a problem here.)
3x3 - Matching a Scramble - (This will probably be the most controversial, mostly because it is not even solving a puzzle. I would like it though because it involves a lot harder thinking, in finding pieces, etc.)

Thanks, I might be able to think of more. But I guess people can post ideas here too.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 19, 2011)

I would prefer a new puzzle to a new event. I'd love CTO  (Corner Turning Octahedron). It's like Megaminx = bigger 3x3, CTO = bigger Pyraminx.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2011)

2x2 OH and BLD usually bring up the same arguments about it involving too much luck. 
I couldn't see "Match the Scramble" ever becoming an official event. Anyway, it's essentially just a variation of 3x3 speed except the "solved" state changes.

TeamBLD is what's up. In my opinion it would be cool because it would add a whole new aspect to official events that we don't currently have - teams.
Rules and Regs would have to be worked out and this could take some time to implement properly, but it would be pretty badass.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 19, 2011)

There are a few I would like.
2x2BLD (I agree with this)
Mirror Blocks BLD (No inspection/memo, all done on shape)
Skewb (Its awesome!)

The only problm is that the WCA needs to think about adding in, skewb was suggested a while ago and they said maybe but still, nothing. Don't get your hopes up basically


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 19, 2011)

Anthony said:


> TeamBLD is what's up. In my opinion it would be cool because it would add a whole new aspect to official events that we don't currently have - teams.
> Rules and Regs would have to be worked out and this could take some time to implement properly, but it would be pretty badass.


 
Are you and Eric going to WC? Be cool to race 
I would love team BLD to be official, and it wouldn't actually be too much effort to add to the regs. People overthink it. We'd need a substitute to a blindfold though.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 19, 2011)

7x7 Feet Just Kidding.
I want 3x3x2.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 19, 2011)

5x5 BLD with feet in the air underwater one handed while eating a bad sandwich.

Personal favorite unofficial event.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 19, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Are you and Eric going to WC? Be cool to race
> I would love team BLD to be official, and it wouldn't actually be too much effort to add to the regs. People overthink it. We'd need a substitute to a blindfold though.


 
I'm a big maybe atm and Eric can't, but we could race online if you like.


----------



## JyH (Jul 19, 2011)

Anthony said:


> TeamBLD is what's up. In my opinion it would be cool because it would add a whole new aspect to official events that we don't currently have - teams.Rules and Regs would have to be worked out and this could take some time to implement properly, but it would be pretty badass.


 
lmao, WR whore.
but +1 to Team BLD being official.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 19, 2011)

Anthony said:


> I'm a big maybe atm and Eric can't, but we could race online if you like.


 
We only do team BLD probably 5-6 times a fortnight. We're not quite your speed either, but it would still be relatively fun. (We average 33~). And if you're talking about Skype team BLD, I don't find the concept of both having a cube and reading out their solution to the other person. I prefer the original format.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 19, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> 5x5 BLD with feet in the air underwater one handed while eating a bad sandwich.
> 
> Personal favorite unofficial event.


 
This. Absolutely this, except 11x11. 
On a more serious note, I think speed blind should be an official event, even though I've never done it. 
Skewb and Mirror (feel solve?) would also be pretty neat.


----------



## Forte (Jul 19, 2011)

anaconda bld


----------



## hic2482w (Jul 27, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> This. Absolutely this, except 11x11.
> On a more serious note, I think speed blind should be an official event, even though I've never done it.
> Skewb and Mirror (feel solve?) would also be pretty neat.


 
Just a question, since speed blind has no time limit, what if competitors sit there and memo for a few hours?


----------



## sofeeuhh (Jul 27, 2011)

Definitely Skewb and 2x2 BLD!


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I would prefer a new puzzle to a new event. I'd love CTO  (Corner Turning Octahedron). It's like Megaminx = bigger 3x3, CTO = bigger Pyraminx.


 
i completely agree tim

IF ANYBODY WHO CAN WORK TO SEE THIS THROUGH IS WATCHING WE NEED 3 3X3S IN A ROW AS AN OFFICIAL EVENT


----------



## tx789 (Jul 27, 2011)

As I've said back in the one I created 4x4 oh and relays


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 27, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> IF ANYBODY WHO CAN WORK TO SEE THIS THROUGH IS WATCHING WE NEED 3 3X3S IN A ROW AS AN OFFICIAL EVENT


 
I facepalm you. :fp


I agree with Tim Major though that a new event should be a new puzzle, not some stupid OH/BLD variation of a common puzzle.


----------



## Pyjam (Jul 28, 2011)

Add 3x3x5.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 28, 2011)

Heh. Neat idea for SpeedBLD:

Everyone sits with a cube for an hour.
Everyone starts solving at the same time.
Profit!


----------



## MrRubiksUFO (Jul 28, 2011)

What about Gigaminx ?


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 28, 2011)

but i agree to have a variation of solving the same cube because some people don't have the money to buy cubes every month. what i would like to see is 3x3 underwater. maybe even 2x2 underwater.

Edit: bring on the waterproof lubricant.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 28, 2011)

MrRubiksUFO said:


> What about Gigaminx ?


 
Yes Yes Yes.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 28, 2011)

Dual OH challenge: OH solving while performing a OH pull up at every move...


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 28, 2011)

2x2x2 Multi-BLD


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 28, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> 2x2x2 Multi-BLD


 
I think we should get 2x2 bld before 2x2 multi-bld ...


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 28, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I think we should get 2x2 bld before 2x2 multi-bld ...


 
nope


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 28, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I think we should get 2x2 bld before 2x2 multi-bld ...


 
But all you need is an easy scramble. Well that's not all you need, of course you still have to be good to get a good time, but there is a lot of luck involved.

Multi has less luck involved.


----------



## AlphaCubing (Jul 28, 2011)

make everything bld


----------



## emolover (Jul 28, 2011)

I vote for relays because they are awesome.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 29, 2011)

Skewb, because its a legitimate twisty puzzle, and relays, cuz they're awesome


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jul 29, 2011)

anyway, an extra event takes extra times. 6x6 and 7x7 are sometimes left out because of time issues. Having another event will make it busy. If the time management is ok I would prefer Skewb


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 29, 2011)

AlphaCubing said:


> make everything bld



BLD FMC?
megaminx BLD?

and the hardest of all..
Magic BLD?
WTF

Anyway I think not all of them as FMC is practically impossible and magic is useless

(I know your joking BTW. I just find the idea of FMC bld funny )


----------



## Jorghi (Jul 29, 2011)

Remove all the bad events


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 29, 2011)

Jorghi said:


> Remove all the *bad* events



Who decides which is a good event which is a bad one?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> BLD FMC?


It's pretty hard. Three of us did it one week a while ago for the weekly competition. It was fun: you can basically stare at the (solved) cube all you want while looking over the scramble (note you're not allowed to apply a move without the blindfold on), and use that to work out your cycles. Then you pull the blindfold on and write down the moves. You're allowed to make turns on the cube with the blindfold on if it helps; I found that it helped to do so. The hardest part was making sure you kept track of where you had written your answer, so you didn't overwrite part of your solution and make it illegible. The amazing thing - when we tried it for the weekly competition, all three of us got successful solutions!!! So no, it's not practically impossible.


Tao Yu said:


> megaminx BLD?


My success rate is terrible at it, and it does take a while. But I think I could get more accurate at it if I did more than one attempt per week, which is what I currently do.


Tao Yu said:


> Magic BLD?


That's too easy - I prefer Magic OHITABLD. (one handed in the air blindfolded) Someday I hope to be as good at this as Stachu. Right now I'm terrible at it, though.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 29, 2011)

You are amazing
How many moves did you get for BLD FMC? 
I guess I was thinking speed-blind-FMC...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2011)

Tao Yu said:


> You are amazing
> How many moves did you get for BLD FMC?
> I guess I was thinking speed-blind-FMC...



Um, well, that was the real problem - I think I may have had the best move count of anyone, and yet I think I went over a hundred. So by current rules, I guess it wouldn't work. I just did a regular BLD solve.

I do think it might be possible to speed-blind-style FMC blindfolded.  I was starting to practice speedBLD for a little while there with the hope I could use that to really do FMC BLD, but I gave up on it pretty quickly. I'm not very good at speedBLD, I'm afraid. But I think someone who was really good at speedBLD, like Lucas, for instance, could probably do FMC BLD pretty well, perhaps even getting sub-50 moves.


----------



## Riley (Sep 25, 2011)

One handed magic would actually be pretty cool.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 25, 2011)

Riley said:


> One handed magic would actually be pretty cool.


 
OHITA would be more cool


----------



## ottozing (Sep 25, 2011)

i think we should make skewb, heli cube and 360 official events along with other weird twisty puzzles. doing variations on current events ie: 7x7 oh bld underwater etc is stupid.

although 7x7 oh bld underwater would be pretty awesome


----------



## Erik (Sep 25, 2011)

I see a lot of answers of people that fail to think practically. We cant have an unlimited number of events. 
I think most ppl agree that the events we do have should be a variety of different disciplines. Therefore relay, other puzzles blindfolded or onehanded dont add anything new. In the same perspective I would like to see multiBLD go since it is just doing something we already do (3x3 BLD) a lot of times. Logically an event like most cubes in 10mins would make more sense that muti BLD. Also multiBLD is VERY time consuming.

So to all ppl here proposing stuff like 6BLD or 2x2 oh: do you honestly think this adds anything significant 'new-ness' or extra dimension?

A competition where all events are held with a couple of rounds already takes 2 days of competition where on one day it often happens the comp lasts more than 12 hours a day!

New events that contribute to getting a wider variety of events could be:
- skewb (widely known, is different and doesnt take long)
- teamBLD: ive done quite some comps where it was held unofficially and always with big success. It adds a very new dimension of being a team, a social aspect. Also the sheet of paper is no hinder for both solver and caller in my experience. This event also doesnt take very long. Also since the number of competitors is at most 50% of all since its a team.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 28, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> OHITA would be more cool


 
Sure it would be more cool but there would only be about 8 people in the world who could compete in it.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 28, 2011)

we should have team bld....

and i feel like we should add new puzzles, not just make almost everything bld or OH. 

relays would be fun. forces u to work on getting better at every single puzzle instead of just 1. i have trouble forcing myself to practice any cube bigger than 3x3 just because i dont bother learning parity algs and last 2 edge algs.


----------



## jla (Sep 28, 2011)

And nobody has mentioned the rubik's twist.....

I think that would be pretty fun


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 28, 2011)

jla said:


> And nobody has mentioned the rubik's twist.....
> 
> I think that would be pretty fun


 
i thought there wasn't a "solved" position?


----------



## bamilan (Sep 28, 2011)

"In the same perspective I would like to see multiBLD go since it is just doing something we already do (3x3 BLD) a lot of times. Logically an event like most cubes in 10mins would make more sense than muti BLD."

Logically most cubes in 10 min is also doing the same thing(normal 3x3 solving) a lot of times  why would it make more sense?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think helicopter/curvy copter should be added maybe. It doesn't really take that much time, especially if it was mean of 3 or something.


----------



## purplepirate (Sep 28, 2011)

2x2 OH fo sho


----------



## HelpCube (Sep 28, 2011)

I certaintly think skewb would be a great addition, if master magic is a competition skewb should be too. It would definately have more competitors :3. I'm curious as to why teamBLD isn't up there? Seriously, teamBLD would be the best event on planet earth. Wait no, it would be out of this world


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 29, 2011)

bamilan said:


> "In the same perspective I would like to see multiBLD go since it is just doing something we already do (3x3 BLD) a lot of times. Logically an event like most cubes in 10mins would make more sense than muti BLD."


How would doing 3x3 lots of times logically "make more sense" than multi BLD? 
You may as well say bench pressing a 1 tonne car requires the same amount of skill as lifting a 10kg weight 100 times. 

Cubing is not all about finger dexterity and speed solving technique, what multi BLD does is incorporate aspects memory. 
A lot argue that: 3x3 BLD repeated = Multi BLD
If that was the case, the top 3BLD solvers would be the top multi BLD solvers. It seems illogical to have to explain the difference.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 29, 2011)

To be honest skewb was the only event on the poll that I think would make sense to add to the official events. That's what I voted for.


----------



## Erik (Sep 29, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> How would doing 3x3 lots of times logically "make more sense" than multi BLD?
> You may as well say bench pressing a 1 tonne car requires the same amount of skill as lifting a 10kg weight 100 times.
> 
> Cubing is not all about finger dexterity and speed solving technique, what multi BLD does is incorporate aspects memory.
> ...


 
Are you sure Bamilan said that?

The core of speedcubing was the 3x3 cube, and solve this cube with 2 hands as fast as you can -> WC 1982 only this.

A sub-category or a variation of this is solving the cube blindfolded. Now we don't only have this once, we have it 4 times (3 BLD, multi BLD, 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD). I agree with you if you say a good 3BLD cuber is not automatically a good multi cuber. Which is why I only proposed one of the 'big 3' should go in my opinion.
It is a fact though that almost all good multi BLD cubers are relatively good at 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD too since the technique is mostly the same. There is not much uniqueness between the 3 of them, they all are a 'memory' event where you store lots of information in your brain. In that perspective I think: is it really important we have so many events that are almost the same (and take long) or would it be cooler to have a totally different event that is nothing like we already have? Clearly I'd favor the latter.

OH is also a sub-category, but we don't do 4x4 OH, 5x5 OH or relay OH either.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 29, 2011)

So it seems that Skewb and Heli Cube are the most popular. They should be added! Has Tyson had any say at all? I might have overlooked a post.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 29, 2011)

Erik said:


> A sub-category or a variation of this is solving the cube blindfolded. Now we don't only have this once, we have it 4 times (3 BLD, multi BLD, 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD). I agree with you if you say a good 3BLD cuber is not automatically a good multi cuber. Which is why I only proposed one of the 'big 3' should go in my opinion.
> It is a fact though that almost all good multi BLD cubers are relatively good at 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD too since the technique is mostly the same. There is not much uniqueness between the 3 of them, they all are a 'memory' event where you store lots of information in your brain. In that perspective I think: is it really important we have so many events that are almost the same (and take long) or would it be cooler to have a totally different event that is nothing like we already have? Clearly I'd favor the latter.


I do see where people come from when they think that a bld event should go. Imo 4bld and 5bld are the 2 most similar, and practising one usually drags the level of the other one up quite a bit too. So if one did go, I'd vote 5bld. As for multi, which takes an hour and definitely isn't the same as solving lots of 3blds, I think it should be kept. Taking that long can be annoying for scheduling, but personally I think it can run during lunch break at most places and most people don't use the hour (2 or 3 cubes) anyway. There's always the option of reducing total time to half an hour or something?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Sep 29, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> So it seems that Skewb and Heli Cube are the most popular. They should be added! Has Tyson had any say at all? I might have overlooked a post.



The only problem with Heli cube is what about people who only have a curvy copter of vice versa, would they be seperate events or the same? Also would you want to include jumbling in the Heli CUbe scrambles, because a program for that would be quite complicated.

On a side note. SKEWB! yes please


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 29, 2011)

Erik said:


> Are you sure Bamilan said that?


Yes, I'm sure Bamilan said something along the lines of _multi BLD is 3x3 BLD repeated._
My previous post is solely devoted to the concept of: Multi BLD =/= 3x3 BLD

Nothing else.


Erik said:


> It is a fact though that almost all good multi BLD cubers are relatively good at 4x4 BLD and 5x5 BLD too since the technique is mostly the same. There is not much uniqueness between the 3 of them, they all are a 'memory' event where you store lots of information in your brain. In that perspective I think: is it really important we have so many events that are almost the same (and take long) or would it be cooler to have a totally different event that
> is nothing like we already have? Clearly I'd favor the latter.


You contention is clear and true, how much I would like to disagree I can't.


Erik said:


> OH is also a sub-category, but we don't do 4x4 OH, 5x5 OH or relay OH either.


My personal opinion, those events seem ridiculous. However, there's absolutely no point in me arguing against this:

Like you suggested, even though 5x5 OH and 5x5 BLD may be strikingly similar in a certain sense, blindfold solving is my favourite event - for that reason my opinion is bias.


----------



## Erik (Sep 29, 2011)

Heh, actually it was my post (number 106 in this thread) from before 

To be clear: 4x4 OH and 5x5 OH are in my opinion ridiculous events too. Also I don't have anything against multi BLD, 4x4 BLD or 5x5 BLD. I admire those who are good at it deeply! 
I just think 3 'big' BLD events are too many for the time we have available at competitions and therefore it would be good if one (just one) of them would go.
So yah you are completely right if you say 3BLD =! multi BLD. I should've said multi BLD/4x4BLD/5x5BLD are too similar and keep 3x3 BLD out of it.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 29, 2011)

Skewb and team BLD for me.
I am very surprised relays made it there. It isn't adding anything new. Relays are lame.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 10, 2011)

TeamBld should be official.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Oct 17, 2011)

Skewb and Relays


----------



## bwronski (Oct 18, 2011)

team blind and 4x4 one handed


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 18, 2011)

If Team BLD were up there, I'd vote.
Skewb is great, and relays would be interesting. Scrambling for bigcube relays would be a pain though =P


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 23, 2011)

also super square-1, jinx pyraninx, mastermorphinx, Pyramorphinx, tertaminx, 2x2x3, 2x2x4, 3x3x2,


----------



## emolover (Oct 23, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> also super square-1, jinx pyraninx, mastermorphinx, Pyramorphinx, tertaminx, 2x2x3, 2x2x4, 3x3x2,


 
Because everyone has those puzzles. Think about what you are going to post and make sure it at least is relevant to the thread. If not get the hell off this forum.

The reason this puzzles you have listed are not part of the weekly competitions is because very few people in comparision to the already implemented puzzles have them.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> also super square-1, jinx pyraninx, mastermorphinx, Pyramorphinx, tertaminx, 2x2x3, 2x2x4, 3x3x2,


 
Do you have all these puzzles? And why would Tetreminx be an event if Gigaminx isn't even one?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 24, 2011)

Think how long a Teraminx would take to solve


----------



## Keroma12 (Oct 24, 2011)

tx789 said:


> Think how long a Teraminx would take to solve


 
It could be done in under half an hour I'd say.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 24, 2011)

I like how over half the people voted to have Skewb on the event list, but so few people take Skewb seriously ='(
#headstart


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 24, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Do you have all these puzzles? And why would Tetreminx be an event if Gigaminx isn't even one?


 
not all of them but i will if there events or when i have the money to buy them


----------



## speedcubermicah (Oct 24, 2011)

I think that WCA should incorporate some team solving into an event. It would be something totally new from what we have now. I suggest adding Team BLD.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 24, 2011)

speedcubermicah said:


> I think that WCA should incorporate some team solving into an event. It would be something totally new from what we have now. I suggest adding Team BLD.


 
The thing is with TeamBLD, how do you manage it? Would the times go to the caller, or the solver, or both? And would people be able to choose their own teams? Or would it be random selection on the day, if it is random, how do you get people of similar skill together?

TeamBLD would be cool, but its unlikely itll become official because of the logistics IMO


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 24, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The thing is with TeamBLD, how do you manage it? Would the times go to the caller, or the solver, or both? And would people be able to choose their own teams? Or would it be random selection on the day, if it is random, how do you get people of similar skill together?
> 
> TeamBLD would be cool, but its unlikely itll become official because of the logistics IMO


 
I totally agree with on who who gets the time and who your partner is.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 31, 2011)

i think we should make the 15 puzzle official


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 31, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The thing is with TeamBLD, how do you manage it? Would the times go to the caller, or the solver, or both? And would people be able to choose their own teams? Or would it be random selection on the day, if it is random, how do you get people of similar skill together?
> 
> TeamBLD would be cool, but its unlikely itll become official because of the logistics IMO



Okay. So.

The way I've seen Team BLD working is such that people are given the right to choose their own partner, times go to both participants, and at one competition, a competitor may have only one partner (i.e. a competitor may not be on two or more teams). The caller and solver are labelled as such on the records page and the two participants may NOT switch roles.
That way, everyone wins.
That's how it's gone down at Stanford, except the results aren't official, of course.

As far as actual regulations go, I proposed something a while back (here).

+1 for Team BLD. Easier than one would expect to manage.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i think we should make the 15 puzzle official


 
not a twisty puzzle


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 1, 2011)

go on...
and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisty_puzzle near the bottom


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> go on...
> and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisty_puzzle near the bottom


 
but its not a common puzzle unlike the 3x3


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 1, 2011)

neither is 5bld


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> neither is 5bld


 
what i mean is that allot of cubers would consider it not a true puzzle to have


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 1, 2011)

why is that and where did you find this statistic?


----------



## Hershey (Nov 1, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> what i mean is that allot of cubers would consider it not a true puzzle to have


 
Lol shut up. Pyraminx and megaminx are not cube puzzles either, yet you can still compete in those events in World *Cube *Association hosted competitions.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 1, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Lol shut up. Pyraminx and megaminx are not cube puzzles either, yet you can still compete in those events in World *Cube *Association hosted competitions.


 
i made it up but if you watch 100 collection vids about 1/3 of the will have a 15 puzzle


----------



## JyH (Nov 1, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> *i made it up* but if you watch 100 collection vids about 1/3 of the will have a 15 puzzle


 
....................

who watches collection videos lol


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 1, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> i made it up but if you watch 100 collection vids about 1/3 of the will have a 15 puzzle


 
Yea, and 1/3 probably have a 7x7, really doesnt mean anything.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 2, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> but its not a common puzzle unlike the 3x3


Lol. I am willing to bet that more people in the world are able to solve the 15-puzzle than the rubik's cube.

And who on earth would watch 100 pointless vids ?


----------



## Erik (Nov 2, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> The thing is with TeamBLD, how do you manage it? Would the times go to the caller, or the solver, or both? And would people be able to choose their own teams? Or would it be random selection on the day, if it is random, how do you get people of similar skill together?
> 
> TeamBLD would be cool, but its unlikely itll become official because of the logistics IMO


 
These questions have been asked already. Running the events during competitions has already showed it gies smoothly without problems. I imagine the wca rankings as follows:

[person] [partner] [time]
1. Joel Arnaud 40.20
1. Arnaud Joel 40.20 
..
..
5. Stefan Arnaud 45.87 

This way rankings are still individual. Important you understand number 5. Stefans best time is with Arnaud although Arnauds best result is with Joel.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't even know what Helicube is...
If they were to have Rubik's 360, they might as well have Perplexus.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 17, 2012)

I am bumping this thread to discuss if magics get replaced what with 


Skewb is the most popular choice but what else

8x8, a cuboid, Dino cube the Poll options


----------



## Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

Relay will never happen if it is up to me, even a top 100 cuber can not do a relay of 2x2-7x7 in 10 min, so it is not an event that can be managed easy , also scrambling take for ever ... and judging with a stopwatch I would not advice 

More BLD's bigger cubes will be hard to plan and I predict only the once who are good in MBLD will be able to do 6x6 and 7x7 so only interesting for a very small group. Besides this , also hard to manage in a competition schedule 

OH was done as a fun event ,more will not add something new

So Skewb might be a good candidate


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 17, 2012)

Ton said:


> Relay will never happen if it is up to me, even a top 100 cuber can not do a relay of 2x2-7x7 in 10 min, so it is not an event that can be managed easy , also scrambling take for ever ... and judging with a stopwatch I would not advice
> 
> More BLD's bigger cubes will be hard to plan and I predict only the once who are good in MBLD will be able to do 6x6 and 7x7 so only interesting for a very small group. Besides this , also hard to manage in a competition schedule
> 
> ...



At least consider 2-4 and 2-5 relays...?


----------



## balloon6610 (Jul 17, 2012)

How about the dino cube ?  Anyway i vote for relay (Just 2x2-4x4 or the competition would take forever to finish )


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2012)

Relays aren't going to happen because they're already individual events.

I don't think skewb is really popular enough to be an official event.


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 17, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I am bumping this thread to discuss if magics get replaced what with
> 
> 
> Skewb is the most popular choice but what else
> ...



The problem with 8x8 would be an extended version of what happens with 7x7 at times, stackmat supports upto only 10 minutes, And 8x8 will almost always go beyond that until you are a very fast person. Plus though its good for collection, it just gets the same thing, nothing new for puzzle. People who are good at 5x5 and 6x6 would also be good at 7x7 and 8x8 . I agree with Bob that 7x7 should also be removed

About the replacement, Cuboids sound good, So does skewb or team bld as Erik said. the problem with 2x2 BLD is the luck factor, would be too much, come an easy scramble and people get sub4 or even sub3. the problem with big cubes bld is what is with big cubes normally, the same concept, just doing over and over.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 17, 2012)

balloon6610 said:


> How about the dino cube ?  Anyway i vote for relay (Just 2x2-4x4 or the competition would take forever to finish )



As it has already been said a zillion times, 2-4 relay is just silly because of the lack of balance between the three different skills needed. The guy who's the fastest at 4^3 will win the relay period. So it's basically just another 4^3 event, bringing nothing really new except more work for scramblers.


----------



## djwcoco (Jul 17, 2012)

skewbmo qaqa


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2012)

Why the hell is relay so popular? It's such a bad idea.


----------



## DarioRubik (Jul 17, 2012)

Relays FTW! Would be awesome to have relays, as they'll prove who is definately the best cuber.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jul 17, 2012)

Skewb is the only good candidate.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 17, 2012)

skewb at least offers something different.... as does 3x3x4  Where da cuboid love?


----------



## lachose (Jul 17, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Skewb is the only good candidate.


Team blind is also a good candidate


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 17, 2012)

lachose said:


> Team blind is also a good candidate



how so?

I think it's a silly event. How would it be a good event, that could be properly organized and run?


----------



## lachose (Jul 17, 2012)

Erik proposed some interesting ideas about how to handle this event. Just read the thread about it. It's not that hard to properly organize and run.

Btw, it's really different from other events and new. Please tell me how silly it is.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 17, 2012)

lachose said:


> Erik proposed some interesting ideas about how to handle this event. Just read the thread about it. It's not that hard to properly organize and run.
> 
> Btw, it's really different from other events and new. Please tell me how silly it is.



Personally, I don't find the idea of calling out the moves to a solve to be that great of an idea. Soon it will become overrun by teams who have 100 code words, and they'll have averages under 20.
I just think that there are other events that would fit better in the WCA than team bld. I guess that's just my opinion though.


----------



## lachose (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe you're right but at least it requires a new skill. That's not up to us anyway and this has already been discussed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2012)

There probably won't be any new events.

Relays: no.
Skewb: not very popular.
Team BLD: explain how ranking should work, also easy to cheat in it.
Cuboids: too many to choose from.
8x8: takes most people (I'd guess) over 10 minutes, just another 7x7 really.
Dino cube: even less popular than skewb.


----------



## lachose (Jul 17, 2012)

For Skewb : IMO, puzzles gets more popular if they are official
For team bld : What do you mean by "easy to cheat in it" ? Looking under the blindfold or something else ?
And for the rankings, I don't see why we should separate the person who is telling what to do and the person who is cubing (because I know some people suggested it). The point of this event is the 2 people have to understand each other so the roles are equal IMO. Then the rankings is easy to do.


----------



## EVH (Jul 17, 2012)

I think we should add OH for all events, including FMC and big cube BLD. Skewb would be really cool too though and I agree with lachose that if the event became official, it would become more popular.


----------



## BlueDevil (Jul 17, 2012)

EVH said:


> I think we should add OH for all events, including FMC and big cube BLD. Skewb would be really cool too though and I agree with lachose that if the event became official, it would become more popular.



Am I understanding you correctly that you think we should have one-handed FMC as an event??


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

2x2 bld?


----------



## Pascal (Jul 17, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 2x2 bld?



I think it's not a good idea, cuz good 2x2 speedsolvers can use EG method in it(as we know, almost all solves can be 1-look).


----------



## Czery (Jul 17, 2012)

Speed blind anyone?

It's very different from conventional blind and uses quite unique tracing techniques. Although I have yet to try it myself, I feel it has potential to be popular.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 17, 2012)

Czery said:


> Speed blind anyone?
> 
> It's very different from conventional blind and uses quite unique tracing techniques. Although I have yet to try it myself, I feel it has potential to be popular.



memo takes too long. try it.


----------



## Bob (Jul 17, 2012)

Why does everybody think that the removal of Magics implies the addition of new events? :/


----------



## lachose (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think removal of magics implies addition of new event but there always have been discussions about new events and since this thread was revived why not talking about some potential ones.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2012)

lachose said:


> For Skewb : IMO, puzzles gets more popular if they are official
> For team bld : What do you mean by "easy to cheat in it" ? Looking under the blindfold or something else ?
> And for the rankings, I don't see why we should separate the person who is telling what to do and the person who is cubing (because I know some people suggested it). The point of this event is the 2 people have to understand each other so the roles are equal IMO. Then the rankings is easy to do.



Looking under the brindfold.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 17, 2012)

You could put paper
Up the bottom of the blind fold or use a hoodies hood. For teamBLD but it is different to any current event


----------



## TanookiTrev (Jul 28, 2012)

Platypus, definitely


----------



## Renslay (Jul 28, 2012)

What about Speed BLD with a time limit for memorization (10, 20 or 30 minutes)?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 29, 2012)

The day they put 360 in competition, is the day I quit cubing. 
It's a toy, not a puzzle, its like the Revolution


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> The day they put 360 in competition, is the day I quit cubing.
> It's a toy, not a puzzle, its like the Revolution



360 still has a method to solve. I rank it with magics.

Also, @Ben Skewb may not seem that popular, but it's certainly most strongly advocated for, as this post shows.

I don't recall when I voted, but if I could change it, I'd take relays out of my consideration. Too many puzzles at one station, yeesh. It seems pretty feasible for a 2-4 relay, but I don't reckon it'd be popular.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 360 still has a method to solve. I rank it with magics.
> 
> Also, @Ben Skewb may not seem that popular, but it's certainly most strongly advocated for, as this post shows.
> 
> I don't recall when I voted, but if I could change it, I'd take relays out of my consideration. Too many puzzles at one station, yeesh. It seems pretty feasible for a 2-4 relay, but I don't reckon it'd be popular.



Honestly, I can never see relays, or 360 in a competition. 2x2 BLD maybe, definitely skewb


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Honestly, I can never see relays, or 360 in a competition. 2x2 BLD maybe, definitely skewb



2x2 BLD isn't a probable contender because of the skill level of some 2x2 competitors as it stands. A lot of times, experienced 2x2 solvers can 1-look solve the cube in a few seconds after initially picking it up for inspection. Also, 2x2 is notorious for easy scrambles, which explains the ridiculous single WR currently standing.
This could exist with Skewb too, but it's a bit less likely imo. The distribution of case optimality is pretty intensely variant.


----------



## Meep (Jul 29, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 2x2 BLD isn't a probable contender because of the skill level of some 2x2 competitors as it stands. A lot of times, experienced 2x2 solvers can 1-look solve the cube in a few seconds after initially picking it up for inspection. Also, 2x2 is notorious for easy scrambles, which explains the ridiculous single WR currently standing.
> This could exist with Skewb too, but it's a bit less likely imo. The distribution of case optimality is pretty intensely variant.



I think it's more likely, actually.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 2x2 BLD isn't a probable contender because of the skill level of some 2x2 competitors as it stands. A lot of times, experienced 2x2 solvers can 1-look solve the cube in a few seconds after initially picking it up for inspection. Also, 2x2 is notorious for easy scrambles, which explains the ridiculous single WR currently standing.
> This could exist with Skewb too, but it's a bit less likely imo. The distribution of case optimality is pretty intensely variant.



Then again, some scrambles are thrown out due to having three or four move solutions, possibly 2x2 BLD scrambles could be checked for that by delegates, judges.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 29, 2012)

Meep, would you mind reposting that graph with percentages instead of the absolute number of positions?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2012)

Meep said:


> I think it's more likely, actually.
> 
> img



I was looking into that, too. But in actuality, how often do you 1-look a Skewb solution? 

To answer Tim:

```
Positions   Skewb             2x2
0           0.00003           0.00003
1           0.00025           0.00024
2           0.00152           0.00147
3           0.00914           0.00874
4           0.05487           0.05027
5           0.32541           0.27195
6           1.88310           1.36456
7           10.00857          6.19287
8           38.91312          23.68084
9           46.22822          51.37904
10          2.57291           16.97803
11          0.00286           0.07196
```

So Sir Meep is right about case optimality distribution. But how easy is it to one-look Skewb?


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 29, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> So Sir Meep is right about case optimality distribution. But how easy is it to one-look Skewb?



It could become easier to see ahead in Skewb. Perhaps as easy as it sometimes is in 2x2


----------



## Erik (Jul 29, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Personally, I don't find the idea of calling out the moves to a solve to be that great of an idea. Soon it will become overrun by teams who have 100 code words, and they'll have averages under 20.



And what if I may ask is so bad about this? It's a fun event everyone is able to do who can solve a cube (unlike hard events like BLD), it's fast, organizable and is actually something new (not a new cube or a variation of something we already have like 2x2 BLD would be): a social aspect. I think Team BLD would qualify better as an event than some events we already have running these days like 7x7 or 5x5 BLD which are both events that don't add anything new and take long to run.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never really been into cuboids much, but I think adding one or two of the smaller ones would be a good choice. I might even be motivated into messing around with a fun/half decent method. 334 and/or 335.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> The day they put 360 in competition, is the day I quit cubing.
> It's a toy, not a puzzle, its like the Revolution



I don't think 360 will ever become an event cause of time and intrist also I could get a 2 min solve then the next solve 5 min third solve 2:30.xx solve not like the other puzzles where the only a few secs difference


----------



## Meep (Jul 29, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Meep, would you mind reposting that graph with percentages instead of the absolute number of positions?


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 29, 2012)

2x2BLD and Skewb would be nice but I don't think anything other than that would really be necessary. I'm actually happy with just the events they have currently.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 29, 2012)

Meep said:


> picture



Hmm...so it outranking 2x2 isn't a problem, since it's less than pyraminx


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2012)

3x3x3 OH BLD would be cool 

Rules same as BLD & OH mix together


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 29, 2012)

I personally think there would be way too big of a gap for DNFs, because dropping the cube could happen. I think that Square-2 should be implicated into the WCA. However, not many people have Square-2s at all.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 29, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> 3x3x3 OH BLD would be cool
> 
> Rules same as BLD & OH mix together



Think just how much time that would take, though. Experienced BLD methods use slice moves frequently. Not feasible imo.

And about Skewb, seeing a 5-move intuitive solution seems like a bit of a stretch even with today's fastest Skewb solvers. I honestly don't think Skewb will see sub-5 averages for a long while simply because of the turning style of the puzzle. And I'll certainly never see a sub-4 Skewb average.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 29, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> I personally think there would be way too big of a gap for DNFs, because dropping the cube could happen. I think that Square-2 should be implicated into the WCA. However, not many people have Square-2s at all.



I agree on Square-2 since now there's the cubetwist and Calvin brand Square-2 also working on making one 90% done on it


----------



## Meep (Jul 30, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> And about Skewb, seeing a 5-move intuitive solution seems like a bit of a stretch even with today's fastest Skewb solvers. I honestly don't think Skewb will see sub-5 averages for a long while simply because of the turning style of the puzzle. And I'll certainly never see a sub-4 Skewb average.



Averages like those have happened before (multiple times) without even seeing the intuitive solution: First step -> Done, 3-4 times out of 5 solves.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Think just how much time that would take, though. Experienced BLD methods use slice moves frequently. Not feasible imo.
> 
> And about Skewb, seeing a 5-move intuitive solution seems like a bit of a stretch even with today's fastest Skewb solvers. I honestly don't think Skewb will see sub-5 averages for a long while simply because of the turning style of the puzzle. And I'll certainly never see a sub-4 Skewb average.



Quite wrong I think, it is just like regular OH, people use different algorithms that are easier to maneuver one handed. Here is an example. Credit to Timothy Sun:


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 30, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Quite wrong I think, it is just like regular OH, people use different algorithms that are easier to maneuver one handed. Here is an example. Credit to Timothy Sun:



yes that is the OH BLD that I want


----------



## asportking (Jul 30, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> yes that is the OH BLD that I want



But OH BLD is totally pointless. It's the same reason some people want 7x7 gone- it's basically the same thing as BLD. And they both have their own separate events.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 30, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> Quite wrong I think, it is just like regular OH, people use different algorithms that are easier to maneuver one handed. Here is an example. Credit to Timothy Sun:



I wasn't aware of this. This is insane =O


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I wasn't aware of this. This is insane =O



aron has one slightly faster as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FMWmNAovlo


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 30, 2012)

vcuber13 said:


> aron has one slightly faster as well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FMWmNAovlo



Oh man I forgot about this


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Aug 2, 2012)

The Skewb would be nice, though I would personally like to see the 2x3x3 and the 2x2x3 cuboids.

But then it would be World Cube and Cuboid Association


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think there should be 2x2 BLD, a sliding 15 puzzle, and something like a 2-7+pyra and mega relay (qualification needed) just for some ultimate title


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 23, 2012)

8x8 would be awesome!


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 23, 2012)

Blindbiker22 said:


> I think there should be 2x2 BLD, a sliding 15 puzzle, and something like a 2-7+pyra and mega relay (qualification needed) just for some ultimate title



Why should there be a 15 puzzle event?


----------



## Owen (Aug 23, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Why should there be a 15 puzzle event?



It's a fun puzzle, that many people can solve, and enjoy solving. It is also one of the oldest combination puzzles, and is arguably the precursor the the Rubik's cube, and twisty puzzles in general.


----------



## Rubiksboy1 (Aug 23, 2012)

What is the 360?
And I'd love to just watch a live 7x7 BLD. That would be incredible.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 23, 2012)

I think skewb and 15 puzzle would be good. Someone would have to figure out a way to scramble 15 puzzles effectively though


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 23, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I think skewb and 15 puzzle would be good. Someone would have to figure out a way to scramble 15 puzzles effectively though



qqtimer has a 15 puzzle scrambler.


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 24, 2012)

imo skewb and 360 would be the worst of the choices on the poll.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> imo skewb and 360 would be the worst of the choices on the poll.



Explain why you think skewb is a bad choice


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 24, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Explain why you think skewb is a bad choice


I'm curious as well. The opinion still stands, though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2012)

Now that this has been around for a while, it's interesting to look at the results.

Skewb clearly wins. It's a pretty popular puzzle, it's a little harder than a 2x2x2, so it's not totally trivial, and I think there's a pretty good case for it. Considering past discussions with Ron, it seems logical that if we ever add another official event, it should be skewb.

Relays are second place. That surprises me. I've always thought it seems silly to do relays when the best person at the bigger cube will almost always win. However, I will admit that effect is not quite as strong for 2x2x2-4x4x4. Mainly I see relays as a pain to run and judge - you have to scramble 3 cubes, bring them to the competitor, and keep them all covered before starting inspection. Then you have to keep them all together as you bring them back to scramble for the next solve. I'd think it would be easy to get them mixed up. However, I guess it really went pretty well in the unofficial competition at US Nationals, so maybe my worries are unfounded.

The next 4 are all BLD events. Well, that is, if you count 2x2x2 BLD as a BLD event. It was interesting how the 2x2x2 BLD events came out at US Nationals. There were 12 competitors, and 10 of them got successes. I of course used my normal BLD method, and was beaten by 4 people, all of whom are awesome enough at 2x2x2 to easily beat me by one-looking a normal solve. (Thom could have done it too - I guess he just had a bad day.) It's pretty clear that people who are great at 2x2x2 speedsolve would dominate this event.

The next 3 BLD events are all ones I suspect the WCA would never support. I'm surprised by the popularity of 3x3x3 OH BLD. I suppose it wouldn't have to be that slow of an event, so it wouldn't be so impractical. But I admit I'm not a fan of OH speedsolving (it's my least favorite of the 19 currently official events, and yes, that even includes Magic!), so I guess I'm not a good person to be passing judgment on it. As for 6x6x6 BLD and 7x7x7 BLD, considering the people who already hate 5x5x5 BLD, I really doubt they could ever happen. (Sad, but true, and I'm a realist.)


----------



## lachose (Aug 24, 2012)

Honestly, just by looking at the options of the pool I'd say that Skewb, Heli Cube, 6x6 BLD and 7x7 BLD are the only "decent" choices.
360 : WCA just removed magic and the concept is pretty similar (you always have to do the same thing and no scramble is needed)
Relays and OHs : Just pointless and only time consuming. Your explanation is enough for relays and regarding OH, I think it had sense for 3x3 because it is THE event and it doesn't take that much time. But for 4x4 for example, it's just something longer and brings nothing new. By the way, I'm not sure 3x3 OH would be added now if it hasn't been in the past but that's just my opinion. (I'd like to precise that I like 3x3 OH but I just don't think it should be extended to other puzzles)
2x2 BLD : Just 2x2 with counting inspection for the fastest. Pointless again IMO.

So, the remaining events are : 
Skewb : seems popular and easy to solve. We already have scramblers for it IIRC. (I hate it but that's not the point and I'm trying to be objective^^)
6&7bld : it could be interesting but does it add something new since we already have 4&5bld ? By the way 4&5 bld are already long and not held often so I don't realy see why we shoud add them (and if you want to memorize lots of stuff you already have multi)
Heli Cube : No idea what this is exactly but seems to be something new. Not very popular though I think...

I still think team bld is a great candidate but everyone doesn't seem to agree.


----------



## Meep (Aug 24, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Now that this has been around for a while, it's interesting to look at the results.
> It's a pretty popular puzzle, it's a *little harder than a 2x2x2*, so it's not totally trivial, and I think there's a pretty good case for it. Considering past discussions with Ron, it seems logical that if we ever add another official event, it should be skewb.



Actually, it's arguably easier than 2x2. It's probably the low-tps making the solve-times slower than they should (Have gotten 2-3 second averages on Skewb sims). Possibly relevant plot below:


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 24, 2012)

/\ I'm not good with charts, but is it saying that a Sq1 always can be solved with 7-13 moves??


----------



## Meep (Aug 24, 2012)

Schmidt said:


> /\ I'm not good with charts, but is it saying that a Sq1 always can be solved with 7-13 moves??



At most 13 slices, yeah.


----------



## Mnts (Aug 24, 2012)

Guys what do you think about event of solving a rubiks cube into a random state. I mean into scrambled cube from solved. Inspection should be similar to BLD when you start inspecting scrambled cube your time starts to go and you have to make 2nd cube same as first one.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 24, 2012)

Meep said:


> Actually, it's arguably easier than 2x2. It's probably the low-tps making the solve-times slower than they should (Have gotten 2-3 second averages on Skewb sims).



Now that you mention it, I guess that makes sense. But skewb will probably always be (slightly) slower than 2x2x2, simply because it's harder to hold in a manner that allows good TPS. Certainly it's very similar to 2x2x2.



lachose said:


> I still think team bld is a great candidate but everyone doesn't seem to agree.



I think a lot of people agree with you; I think it would have been much better in the poll than something like 5x5x5 OH. Events not in the poll that we had at US Nationals:

3x3x3 3-cube relay: Lots of people did it, but then that's partially because it's easy to do, and probably partially because a lot of people wanted to see if they could beat a minute. I always feel guilty calling anything cubing-related "pointless" (isn't it all kind of pointless, actually?), but I'm really tempted to call this one pointless. The only skill it adds is inspecting multiple cubes at once.

3x3x3 match the scramble (Mnts, it looks like this is what you were suggesting, except that we allowed 15 seconds inspection time - if you're going to allow inspection time for regular speedsolving, there's no reason not to allow it here): More people tried this than I would have expected. It did seem to go over fairly well, but I still think it would be a pain to deal with in a competition, because you'd have to get the competitor to re-solve their two cubes between each solve.

3x3x3 team solve: Quite popular. It seems like a sensible possibility. The biggest problems with it are probably judging issues (can be hard to make sure competitors follow the rules - might be as tough as judging Magic) and database representation issues (which are potentially challenging, but certainly can be solved).

3x3x3 team BLD: Again quite popular. I think this is a little easier to judge, but it also has some limited judging issues. Database representation issues are the same as with 3x3x3 team solve.


----------



## samchoochiu (Aug 24, 2012)

what has been preventing skewb from being an official event for the past couple of years?


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 24, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> ...Skewb clearly wins...



15 people isn't clearly to me...

Anyway, the only options I see is Skewb and relays. For relays, only really 2-4 and 2-5 should be considered. A 2-4 takes as long as a 5x5, and 2-5 the same as a 6x6 (for a single solve anyway, and obviously approximations). Mean of 3 should be suffice. As for Skewb, obviously average of 5.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2012)

3x3x2,3x3x4,3x3x5,3x3x6,3x3x7,3x3x9 I would like those cuboids.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 25, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> 15 people isn't clearly to me...



Is 180?


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Owen said:


> It's a fun puzzle, that many people can solve, and enjoy solving. It is also one of the oldest combination puzzles, and is arguably the precursor the the Rubik's cube, and twisty puzzles in general.


Now that I think I think about it, 15 puzzle seems like a really good idea. It's cheap , qqtimer has a fast and effective scrambling method, and IMO it would be hard to get a really easy scramble. However I'm a nub and can't prove the last part with numbers. Also it could attract some non-cubers/younger cubers as it's fairly simple.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 25, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> Now that I think I think about it, 15 puzzle seems like a really good idea. It's *cheap* , qqtimer has a fast and effective scrambling method, and IMO it would be hard to get a really easy scramble. However I'm a nub and can't prove the last part with numbers. Also it could attract some non-cubers/younger cubers as it's fairly simple.



Now would that include the ones with pictures instead of numbers also Cheap can mean crappy I cave some really cheap ones that are crappy and some that are not.


----------



## cubegenius (Aug 25, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Explain why you think skewb is a bad choice



It is way to easy.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Now would that include the ones with pictures instead of numbers also Cheap can mean crappy I cave some really cheap ones that are crappy and some that are not.


I'm talking about the ones with numbers. I own one that cost 4 dollars iirc and it's awesome.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Schylling-Fif...&qid=1345864956&sr=8-2&keywords=the+15+puzzle


----------



## cubernya (Aug 25, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> It is way to easy.



It is slightly "easier" than 2x2, and slightly "harder" than pyraminx, where easier and harder is simply turns away from solved. IMO since it's a deep cut puzzle, it makes optimal solutions much harder to spot


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 25, 2012)

I think that when people say Skewb is easy, they're talking about how it's easy to learn. That is true, but like theZcuber said, it is very hard to solve efficiently. Kinda like clock. Anyone can do it. Few can do it fast.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 25, 2012)

Think about magics, it's not even 'solving' and look how it was a WCA event.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 25, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Now that you mention it, I guess that makes sense. But skewb will probably always be (slightly) slower than 2x2x2, simply because it's harder to hold in a manner that allows good TPS. Certainly it's very similar to 2x2x2.
> 
> 3x3x3 team BLD: Again quite popular. I think this is a little easier to judge, but it also has some limited judging issues. Database representation issues are the same as with 3x3x3 team solve.



Regarding Skewb, the current TPSes that fast Skewbers get is considerably lower than current 2x2 TPSes. After watching Odder's crazy fast finger tricks for Skewb, it's still profoundly slower than 2x2, and I assume the times will get just under 5 for average, but no lower. Skewb single is lol.
As far as my personal times go, I'm averaging between 7 and 7.5 seconds with 22ish-move solutions, almost entirely using wrist turns.

Regarding, Team BLD database representation:
WCA Records:
Team BLD Single:
Rank | Caller Name | Caller Cit. | Solver Name | Solver Cit. | *Result* | Competition
1 | Derp | Smerbia | Herp | Smerbia | *0.00* | Smerbian Open 2013
2 | Herp | Smerbia | Derp | Smerbia | *0.01* | Smerbian Unlimited 2013

Team BLD Average:
Rank | Caller Name | Caller Cit. | Solver Name | Solver Cit. | *Result* | Competition Name | Result Details
1 | Derp | Smerbia | Herp | Smerbia | *0.00* | Smerbian Open 2013 | 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
2 | Herp | Smerbia | Derp | Smerbia | *0.01* | Smerbian Unlimited 2013 | 0.01 0.01 0.01 0.01 0.01

Individual Competitor's Page:
Competitor: Herp
Team BLD
Competition | Role | Partner | Round | Place | Best | Average | Result Details
Smerbian Open 2013 | Solver | Derp | Final | *1* | *0.00* | *0.00* | 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
Smerbian Unlimited 2013 | Caller | Derp | Final | *1* | *0.01* | *0.01* | 0.01 0.01 0.01 0.01 0.01

Seems legit.

EDIT: If this was implemented, there would have to be a regulation prohibiting the roles of the caller and solver to switch at a competition.


----------



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 26, 2012)

I want to watch on 4x4 Multi BLD or 4x4 team BLD( both blinders are blindfold) it can be interesting. Or 2x2-5x5 relay


----------



## vd (Aug 26, 2012)

Honestly, even though I will love to see some of these events, I don´t see the point of speculating about new events while most of the competition does not even have all current ones included... But that may be just my point of view and TeamBLD is really cool, indeed.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 26, 2012)

Now i'm thinking about it for teamBLD they would have to isolate each team so that they would not be confused with the other teams solving like the could hear D' F U form another team and dose it and it would give the solver the wrong solution.


----------



## ZhanChi5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Now i'm thinking about it for teamBLD they would have to isolate each team so that they would not be confused with the other teams solving like the could hear D' F U form another team and dose it and it would give the solver the wrong solution.



But teams can solve in different time. If it have something like timetable or cards with numbers of solvers. The problem will be solve.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 26, 2012)

ZhanChi5 said:


> But teams can solve in different time. If it have something like timetable or cards with numbers of solvers. The problem will be solve.



"9l)	All competitors must compete in each round during the same time frame."
~WCA Regulations

Isolation would be easy. I'd assume there'd be at least four solving stations. In this case, put the teams at opposite ends of the solving area.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> "9l)	All competitors must compete in each round during the same time frame."
> ~WCA Regulations
> 
> Isolation would be easy. I'd assume there'd be at least four solving stations. In this case, put the teams at opposite ends of the solving area.



Ya like what they would do at major big Comps like Nationals or World


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Aug 27, 2012)

17x17 for the rich peeps


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 27, 2012)

Gallifrey said:


> 17x17 for the rich peeps



That would be Crazybadcuber and Oskar only so not really possible and it's not made for Speedsolving.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 27, 2012)

I might have said my opinions before, but in case I've forgotten:

Skewb: I don't think we need another event where the single world record is meaningless. Once it becomes official it will become more mainstream, and people will get better at recognizing easy cases. Then lucky cases will start mattering more, and whoever gets more lucky cases in an average will do better. Basically, the curve is too similar to pyra and 2x2, which are already events that I think have problems with luck.

2x2 BLD: Way too luck-dependent.

Relays: I don't think these really add anything new. For 2-4 and 2-5 the variability is so much bigger the bigger cubes that it really comes down to who can solve the biggest cube fastest. Although I would like to see someone argue against that.

Team BLD: I think there are too many logistical issues. How do you hold paper in such a way that the caller is not obstructed but the solver is? There would have to be a very rigid rule about what kind of paper is allowed and where it can be held. How do you deal with the fact that competitors can impede each other by calling very loudly, which can actually be argued is proper solving strategy? That would be both a problem to competitors actively competing and an unfair advantage to people who haven't gone yet and get to hear the entire solve before doing it. I think expecting organizers to find different corners of the room, or having all competitors go sequentially, is way too much of a burden for organizers.

15 puzzle: This is sufficiently different from other events that it would add something new. I'm not sure it's particularly popular, though.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Team BLD: I think there are too many logistical issues. How do you hold paper in such a way that the caller is not obstructed but the solver is? There would have to be a very rigid rule about what kind of paper is allowed and where it can be held. How do you deal with the fact that competitors can impede each other by calling very loudly, which can actually be argued is proper solving strategy? That would be both a problem to competitors actively competing and an unfair advantage to people who haven't gone yet and get to hear the entire solve before doing it. I think expecting organizers to find different corners of the room, or having all competitors go sequentially, is way too much of a burden for organizers.



Paper issue: Paper inside blindfold. Pochmann style. Easy.
Loud calling: Isolation. Opposite sides of the same stage. Judge's discretion.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 27, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Paper issue: Paper inside blindfold. Pochmann style. Easy.
> Loud calling: Isolation. Opposite sides of the same stage. Judge's discretion.



Is that easy enough to become completely standard/required?
That assumes only 2 teams going at a time. That takes a lot of time. Best case on a stage the size of Nationals, we can get 4-6 teams going at once if we need to spread them out.


----------



## Bob (Aug 27, 2012)

As much as I enjoy Team BLD, I think it is a very poor choice for an official event. I think running it as an unofficial event is fine because you can be less strict and still have fun.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 27, 2012)

I voted skewbydoobydoo and relay.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 27, 2012)

OH BLD Petaminx.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 27, 2012)

For those of you saying skewb single would be pointless, we could try something out and place a limit on the number of optimal moves from solved. It's currently not done in any other event, but I see no reason why we can't do something like that. Taken from the graph previously posted, it falls right between Pyraminx and 2x2. It's statistically easier than 2x2, but harder than pyraminx, which is why I would think that that shouldn't be used negatively against it becoming event

The graph posted before:


----------



## Meep (Aug 27, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> It's statistically easier than 2x2, but harder than pyraminx, which is why I would think that that shouldn't be used negatively against it becoming event]



It's more so that because it's falling between two events that already have a problem, it'd be like adding a third problem on top of it.

Also, adding a restriction like "minimum distance for a scrambled state" would defeat the purpose of all the effort put in to ensure a fair distribution of the positions/scrambles.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2012)

Are there any arguments against 2x2 and pyraminx single being eradicated?


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 27, 2012)

Skewb single can easily be sub2.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 27, 2012)

why the heck did so many vote for 2x2 Blind? its absolutely pointless...


----------



## Meep (Aug 27, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Are there any arguments against 2x2 and pyraminx single being eradicated?



I'd imagine it'd look really bad/inconsistent if all other average-based events noted best singles and that one didn't (regardless of how silly the results might be). Though a problem is that it reaches a point where averages can depend on easy scrambles.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 27, 2012)

This poll is very biased against different puzzles (only 3 out of 10 aren't WCA puzzles). There has to be more interesting puzzles than just Skewb.
I'm a big fan of 3x3x2 and 3x3x4, though 3x3x2 has the same easiness problem that 2x2/pyra have. 3x3x4 has a complexity that is similar to the 3x3, but still has a completely different solving style.
I don't have a wide variety of other puzzles, are there other good ones that are complex and different? Like what is the gear cube like?


----------



## Czery (Aug 27, 2012)

Is anyone interested in bandaged 3x3 (bicube) ?


----------



## Michael Womack (Oct 14, 2012)

Is this now an event?


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 14, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Is this now an event?



Unofficial, maybe. If an event was officially added, I'd expect some sort of grand announcement on the WCA forum and here on SpeedSolving.


----------

